# easy simple cutting foods! HELP!



## faon (Mar 8, 2011)

ok guys im looking to try and cut before i run a cycle, my problem is with me new job i work 70-80 hours a week and with gym time and then a good nights sleep eating well is killing me i dont have time to cook... so im asking you guys to tell me the most simple best food for me to eat to cut, money is not a issue as im a single young guy, so if something from say subways is a perfect meal let me know! andything that is quick and easy please tell me! microwaveable foods are a plus, anything that is 0 prep time is what i need please let me know guys, you guys are a vast space of knowledge and i just need a piece of it


----------



## natural1 (Mar 8, 2011)

cottage cheese on rice cakes and ommelettes are  ok for a snack and are realy easy.

I think ull get a lot of advise on pre preparing food the night b4 or even at the beggining of the week etc and storing in tupperware containers.

im looking forward to seeing what folk come back with becouse ive just started cutting myself


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Mar 8, 2011)

Brown rice in a rice cooker ( I have a 12 cup one got at target for cheap), and you can bake as much chicken on a rack that drips juice off as your oven can hold and it takes 30-40 minutes. Mix in vegetables when done and wala meals to go.


----------



## GMO (Mar 8, 2011)

You can never go wrong with canned tuna.  High protein and low cost...


----------



## faon (Mar 8, 2011)

lol gmo im pretty sure ive ate 25 cans of tuna these last couple weeks >.>, lol keep em coming guys i think on sunday im going to buy like 50 chiceken breast lol and cook em cuz sundays my only day off


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2011)

Oatmeal with protein powder quick snack


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

what kind of cut are you doing?


----------



## faon (Mar 8, 2011)

I just want to cut a couple more % of bf before a cycle


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> what kind of cut are you doing?



THANK you for asking the obvious question (that everyone else missed!). 

Are you doing low carb, mixed, cyclic ketogenic, keto? The type of cut pertains to the paradigm you will follow. Also, how much weight we talking here, and over how long of a time-frame?


----------



## faon (Mar 8, 2011)

Mixed cut, id prob like to run my cycle in 4 to6 months so I have good time, and I'm 5 10  or 5 11 184lbs


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2011)

Excellent. This is easy: eat what you eat now - only less.


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

Why do you say that built, so now only 2 double cheese burgers from mcdonald instead of 3?of


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

faon said:


> Why do you say that built, so now only 2 double cheese burgers from mcdonald instead of 3?of


Basically cut 10-20% of your food intake. Leave something on your plate that resembles that number from a portion size that you'd normally eat. 
You should structure it bit so that you know what kind of macros you're taking in.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2011)

> try and cut before i run a cycle





> eating well is killing me i dont have time to cook





> say subways is a perfect meal let me know!





> microwaveable foods are a plus, anything that is 0 prep time is what i need



I don't know jack shit about cycles but I do know a tad bit about nutrition.  

Am I missing something from this first post?  This does not sound like someone to me that should even consider doing a cycle for a few years.  

My opinion...until you can dedicate yourself to a real nutrition plan (cutting, bulking, maintenance...whatever) you should not even consider doing any cycle.


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmmmm if I wasn't dedicated I wouldnt be asking for help, and did you read my first post? I said with my new job and the 70 to 80 hours a week I dont have time to cook all the time so I'm looking for simple healthy food , I'm plenty ready for a cycle now I'm just trying to cut more, I guess I dont get why a forum mod came into my HELP post and flamed me


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know why you would call it a flame at all, maybe just a wake up call.  Obviously I read your first post if I quoted half of it.

If you can't prepare your own foods then you shouldn't considering a cycle.  Plain and simple......

If you think I'm flaming you then please tell me how?  Subway, microwave meals are not real nutrition.  I think most on this board would agree with my thoughts.


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

i was throwing that out as examples i was trying to pick everyones brain about the quick easy stuff they eat, ie say someone found a awsome nuitrious snack at walmart that is kick ass thats the kind of stuff im looking for and i eat plenty well now it is just hard to keep it all healthy so im just trying to pick brains as to all the quick snacks and meals everyone eats, everyone has their healthy snacks they eat im just trying to get more ideas jodi, i do apoligize for the pissy post but i do eat healthy im just trying to get more help to tweak it more


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

faon said:


> i was throwing that out as examples i was trying to pick everyones brain about the quick easy stuff they eat, ie say someone found a awsome nuitrious snack at walmart that is kick ass thats the kind of stuff im looking for and i eat plenty well now it is just hard to keep it all healthy so im just trying to pick brains as to all the quick snacks and meals everyone eats, everyone has their healthy snacks they eat im just trying to get more ideas jodi, i do apoligize for the pissy post but i do eat healthy im just trying to get more help to tweak it more



I dont believe many people on this board will eat that kind of shit. 
Here's a good rule of thumb; if it's processed don't eat it. 
As for quick snacks, hard-boiled eggs, fruit, greek yogurt, nuts or a balanced sandwich made at home are good. 
Subway is halfway decent, but you still don't know what kind of ingredients are really being used.


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

i find myself eating alot of chicken and tuna now jodi thats why im asking around im trying to spread my diet out and try differnt stuff, chicken is the easiest thing for me to make i bake right when i get home and by the time i shower and blah blah and go to bed its done but tuna and chicken gets old...thats why im asking, hope that clears it up a bit more


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

yea hard boiled eggs i usally do, but hmm havnt really tried the yogurt thing


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

also jodi i just recently came into the whole working alot of hours before that it was a very good diet as i was in the military and im just coming off a deployment so i didnt even get a cheat meal for a year, another reason im asking i really havnt been around the "real world" foods per say


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry you took my post negatively.  That wasn't my intention at all.  I was merely trying to make a point that you are not ready for an AAS cycle.  What you really need is a couple years of good dietary habits and proper exercise before you should ever consider using illicit drugs to help.  At this point in your life it appears to me that you need to know how to properly cut, maintain and bulk by learning your own body before you even consider touching steroids.  If you go to steroids prematurely you will probably cause more harm than good without the proper knowledge of the basics.

BTW - Thank you for your time of service for our country!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

faon said:


> yea hard boiled eggs i usally do, but hmm havnt really tried the yogurt thing



Greek yogurt has 20+g of protein!


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

my protien intake is solid imo im typically at or over 300mg a day


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2011)

MG?  or G?


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

lol you know the awnser to that jodi why you gotta call me out  lol i just got off of work im beat i meant g thanks for the correction haha


----------



## Built (Mar 9, 2011)

faon said:


> Why do you say that built, so now only 2 double cheese burgers from mcdonald instead of 3?of


Basically, yes. There are healthier options, but this will work.



juggernaut said:


> Basically cut 10-20% of your food intake. Leave something on your plate that resembles that number from a portion size that you'd normally eat.
> You should structure it bit so that you know what kind of macros you're taking in.






juggernaut said:


> I dont believe many people on this board will eat that kind of shit.
> Here's a good rule of thumb; if it's processed don't eat it.
> As for quick snacks, hard-boiled eggs, fruit, greek yogurt, nuts or a balanced sandwich made at home are good.
> Subway is halfway decent, but you still don't know what kind of ingredients are really being used.


All excellent points.


faon said:


> i find myself eating alot of chicken and tuna now jodi thats why im asking around im trying to spread my diet out and try differnt stuff, chicken is the easiest thing for me to make i bake right when i get home and by the time i shower and blah blah and go to bed its done but tuna and chicken gets old...thats why im asking, hope that clears it up a bit more


BBQ chickens at the grocery store are a lifesaver.


faon said:


> my protien intake is solid imo im typically at or over 300g a day


Good. Don't overcomplicate things. Get in a few veggies (soup can be helpful for this), some healthy fats (any kind of raw nut, olive oil on salad, fish oil caps, butter on your broccoli), protein you have covered, and whatever carb level your calories allow - watch for stupid stuff like juice and pop, and just run a deficit. You'll drop.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

Soup: When I am cutting, I use one can of broth, a shitload of chicken, some broccoli, spinach, onion and blend it in a blender so that it's chunky. It's absolutely amazing how it fills me up. Obviously, this is low carb and does a lot for a hungry dieter. Good call MA!


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

i usally eat alot of fresh carrots and califlower or celery and quite a bit of fruit 2-4 apples/oranges throughout the day


----------



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

You might want to try this..

*Coconut Almond Protein Smoothie Recipe*

1 cup unsweetened coconut milk
1/2 cup (8 oz) raw pasteurized egg whites
2 tablespoons almond butter
5 ice cubes

Blend for 1 min and serve just before bed


*What You Will Need*

1 pound (1/2 kilo) fresh raw almonds, preferably organic
A blender or food processor
A large bowl to strain into
A mesh bag or cheesecloth for first straining
A reusable fine wire mesh coffee cone or fine muslin bag for second straining
A half gallon or 2 liter refrigerator jug to keep it in
A few pinches of salt (optional)
Sweetener of your choice like honey, to taste (optional)
*
Steps to Make Fresh Almond Milk*

Step 1: Place 1 cup of almonds in a jar or container large enough to comfortably hold the almonds and 4 cups of filtered water

Step 2: Add 4 cups of water to the container. Place it in the refrigerator and let it soak overnight.

Step 3: Put the water and almonds mixture in a blender. Blend until smooth.

Step 4: Strain the blended almonds through cheesecloth.

Step 5: Drink the almond milk as is or you could put over cereal or use  it in a Paleo Diet Smoothie. Use the beverage as you would regular milk.
*
Tips and Suggestions*

* You can add a little vanilla extract and honey to the mixture while it blends.
* Blend frozen fruit with the almonds and you can make fruit-flavored almond milk.
* The almond milk will last in the refrigerator 3 to 5 days.
* Save the blended almonds for other uses, like dressings or topping for steamed vegetables


*Paleo Recipe  - Salmon with Garlic & Dill * 
			 				Salmon is one of the healthiest foods you can eat (period)

*Ingredients:*

1-1/2 lb. salmon fillet
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. white pepper
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 sprig fresh dill, minced
6 slices lemon
2 green onions, chopped

*Instructions:
*
Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Place salmon fillet on heavy duty foil  large enough to wrap around salmon. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, garlic,  and minced dill. Top with lemon slices and sprinkle with chopped green  onions.

Bring up foil around salmon and pinch edges to seal, leaving room for  expansion in the package. Place on baking sheet and roast at 450 degrees  F for 20-25 minutesHope this helps..


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet idea chris I might make a few samon meals along with the chicken, thanks buddy


----------



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

You're welcome..how's your cycle goes?


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not on it yet bro just cutting now and getting ready, id like to have my whole diet plan figured about in a month or 2 , I've got a insane amount our ribeye waiting for my cycle thou, believe it or not but I can buy ribeye for 2.25 a pound


----------



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm..making preparations before the big day huh...


----------



## faon (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea I can broil a ribeye in 5 min med rare


----------

